# Question About an Elgin



## Daddy-O (Feb 27, 2008)

Just curious if anyone can tell me what year this Elgin is.

I will include a serial number this evening if that would help.

There's a Sears Roebuck decal on the seat tube with a model # also.

Thanks!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 27, 2008)

*Punk!*

You outbid me on this!!! 

I did buy this rest of the bike three weeks ago...Hea hea! 

I bet your gonna RatBike it!!!

That's ok I have 3 already... I am gonna ratbike one of mine w/a mota... 

1937-39ish

J-Me


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 27, 2008)

*Real RatRod...*

:d :d :d ......


----------



## Daddy-O (Feb 27, 2008)

Ouch...sorry to outbid you man.

I really didn't think I would win the frame...I was actually shocked since I only bid a dollar higher than the lowest bid.

My plans include all black everything....bars, rims, bmx neck, cruiser bars....should look pretty mean.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 27, 2008)

It Betta... 

You have a car?

J-Me


----------



## Daddy-O (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah...a Honda Accord...ha ha!

Was heavily involved in the Lone Star Performance Buick Club for several years....racing a showing Buick Grand Nationals. Had a couple turbo Buicks and a 1970 GS.

A mortgage and 3 kiddos later and now I'm playing with silly old bikes and running a forum.


----------



## Daddy-O (Feb 27, 2008)

:d :d :d ......


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 27, 2008)

I like your site and forum my range of collecting is all over the place My second wife likes all my junk... just not under her feet! 8 cars and 65+ bikes makes the house a little cramped.

I see Thous Buicks once in a while he parks it in front of my house... I have a 65 in the front yard...:eek:

I need to buy a chrome shop I don't trust TJ for chrome ...I have been there...

I will have to build a entry for the next build off you have if can just get in the garage!:eek:


----------



## Daddy-O (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow...you do like your stuff...ha ha.

I try to keep it all fluid...if I'm not using it I sell it.

Next build off will be at the end of the summer....should be interesting. Last build off had 70 plus entries. We've got over 20 going in our kids bike build off we just started.

Check out the custom stretched frames my uncle is building from scratch....that's my current project.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice looks alot like a Colson looks like there is weee bit o room for a mota..

J-Me


----------



## Daddy-O (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes...definitely roomy.

They are in production in Mexico right now and should be here in about 10 days.

His cousin is Mexican and owns a manufacturing business down there.

Uncle Stretch Custom Bikes


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 29, 2008)

*mota*

doesnt mota (reefer)i mean refer to mary-jo-wanna


----------

